# Got my "first offer" from TWIA today



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I am going to try and update this post as this process progresses, in case it helps any of the rest of you as you deal with TWIA.

We got into the TWIA queue very early, thanks to an exceptional insurance agent. (Shameless plug: Tommy Hardegree, and he offices in Port O'Connor.) The adjuster comes out, does his write-up and recommendations, and then submits it somewhere up the line. Be aware that he (or she) makes a "recommendation", but not the decision about what they will cover. Anything the adjuster tells you is subject to change. A lot of on-site adjusters are making promises that will not be kept. I understand that some adjusters are giving people ideas of how much will be paid - that is absolutely meaningless. There are people up the line who estimate costs, and make decisions about what will and will not be paid for. Don't get too high or too low after talking to the on-site adjuster.

I talked to my agent after the guy left. Bottom line, there are two different deductibles - one for the structure, and one for contents. My shed in back got completely disappeared. That is covered with the structure. The contents fall under the second deductible. So you're going to be out two fairly large chunks for the two deductibles. Brace for that up front. Also, note that you will have to fill out a separate form for contents. It requires an itemized list, including where you bought the items. Start working on that now, if you haven't already.

Trees. We lost some amazing trees, and it really has reduced the value of our house in a very tangible way. No coverage for loss of value. Forget about it. They won't even pay for removing tree debris, unless the tree is sitting on the house. Not even if it is leaning over the house, a foot away, and threatening to do more damage.

Loss of Use. There are a lot of conflicting stories going around about loss of use coverage. (Paying for temporary lodging.) Unless the house is damaged so badly that it cannot be lived in, it appears that there is no loss of use coverage. It appears that even if there is a mandatory evacuation, they don't pay for temporary lodging. Nor do they pay for loss of use due to a lack of water, sewer, electricity. We are going to try a different angle on this one, and I will update if anything is successful.

The amount. As mentioned, we got our call from a TWIA inside adjuster this morning. The amount she said they were paying was not nearly enough to cover what the outside adjuster had promised. This was our first confirmation that what he submitted was a "recommendation". They obviously decided not to pay for some of his recommendations. There was nothing included for contents, since we did not receive the form for days, and nothing has been submitted on them.

The deductible(s). After she gave me the total, she told me how much would be taken out for the deductible. It was more than the amount specified in our policy. Last night my wife said she saw some reference to a "formula" that is used for the deductible. So it appears that even though there is a specific number listed in the policy, they can use another method, and reduce the amount they pay you accordingly.

Recoverable Depreciation. What? Yes, she said that the check we receive will be reduced by "recoverable depreciation", and it is something in the neighborhood of 8% of the check total. She says that we will receive this amount when we show that the work has been completed. Cute.

The check. After all the deductions, she said that they are putting a check in the mail today. That's the good news of all this, they appear to send some money pretty quickly. We'll see if it arrives, has my name on it, and clears the bank.

She did make it clear that this check is not the last word. We still have to submit contents, of course. If we work with contractors and they say it will be more, we can contact her and possibly get more money. BUT... when she said that, she said "sometimes measurements are wrong, etc." So what she was saying is that if they simply mis-calculated square footage of the roof, for instance, TWIA will revise. You have the ability to appeal, but don't expect it to be easy, or satisfactory. I am about to have an independent adjuster come out and look the house over. I think it would be a good investment, particularly for those who have sustained more damage than we did.

As I said, I will update this if anything changes, or if I get new information. Hopefully some of you who aren't far along in the process will know more what to expect.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

My adjuster wont be out until the 25th. We tore everything out, got the AC running, got a hold of some dehumidifiers and a bunch of shop blowers and started drying the place out. Then sprayed the **** out of every inch with bleach and water.

I was told the TWIA will reimburse you for your time but no one can tell me what that reimbursement amount is.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

POC -
I read your report and thanks for putting that together. Much of what you wrote is pretty standard even w/ homeowner's insurance w/ exceptions like add'l living. 
I don't have a lot of experience w/ independent adjusters but my understanding is they get a percentage of whatever you collect. If that is indeed the case I'd see about negotiating w/ them to omit appliances from their recoverable fees since every home has appliances and they add up to quite a bit. 
Also any pics you have or friends might have of the interior of your place is also very helpful. First it shows you actually had what you're claiming and second it helps to jog your memory of what you actually had in there. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Also, might scan the web to see if there is an example of an itemized contents list you could follow as a sort of template.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Calmday said:


> My adjuster wont be out until the 25th. We tore everything out, got the AC running, got a hold of some dehumidifiers and a bunch of shop blowers and started drying the place out. Then sprayed the **** out of every inch with bleach and water.
> 
> I was told the TWIA will reimburse you for your time but no one can tell me what that reimbursement amount is.


I was told you can get reimbursed $7/hour per person that helped. So we started keeping a log of everyone that came to help and time we spent at the house. Not sure how true this is.....but it's worth a shot. We FINALLY got a call from TWIA and they should be out on Sunday or Monday. I'm praying they can help with SOMETHING since we do not have flood insurance.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Must have changed since Ike. Be careful when endorsing to make sure the endorsement contains no disclaimer like settlement. Also, I suggest you all hire an independent 3rd party adjuster if you believe they are shortchanging you. They 3rd party adjuster usually wants a contingency based fee-like 10% but you may be able to find an agreed upon hourly rate?? TWIA and FEMA both tried to screw me like a tied up goat in the M.E., so be very cautious. DOCUMENT everything.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Calmday said:


> My adjuster wont be out until the 25th. We tore everything out, got the AC running, got a hold of some dehumidifiers and a bunch of shop blowers and started drying the place out. Then sprayed the **** out of every inch with bleach and water.
> 
> I was told the TWIA will reimburse you for your time but no one can tell me what that reimbursement amount is.


That's why I started this thread. I don't think that is even remotely possible, from what I have seen and learned so far. I'm not the final authority, and if you find out 100% that it is true, please update. Everything I have gotten directly from them suggests that TWIA pays for structural damage, based on some formulae. How you choose to get it repaired is up to you. But they withhold some of the money, so you have to make sure and document that the repairs have actually been made. Also PLEASE remember that many repairs now require a windstorm inspection after completion.

What you are talking about is mitigation. So far, I have heard no suggestion that TWIA will pay you for mitigation efforts. Just the opposite. My next door neighbor's house is likely a tear-down. But the TWIA adjuster told him to get (I forget the company's name) out to set up dehumidifiers and dry out the inside, even though they haven't decided whether the house is a total loss or not. (I was there and heard it myself.) He told them to stuff it - if they want to pay for that out of their funds, fine. But he wasn't going to pay it out of his pocket. We'll have to see if that affects his payout.

My neighbor's TWIA inspector told him that windstorm only covers straight-line winds - not tornadoes. I don't know for sure, but I would strongly recommend that you not mention the word "tornado", just in case.

Also, be very careful what you say. These adjusters are asking some very subtle questions. If you answer wrong, then that item isn't covered.


----------



## Boat 2 (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I'm meeting with the flood and the windstorm adjusters Sat at my house on the San Bernard river. I'm thinking getting an independent adjuster would be money well spent. Please keep the info coming pocjetty. At least I will not be going in blind.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Jamaica Cove said:


> Must have changed since Ike. Be careful when endorsing to make sure the endorsement contains no disclaimer like settlement. Also, I suggest you all hire an independent 3rd party adjuster if you believe they are shortchanging you. They 3rd party adjuster usually wants a contingency based fee-like 10% but you may be able to find an agreed upon hourly rate?? TWIA and FEMA both tried to screw me like a tied up goat in the M.E., so be very cautious. DOCUMENT everything.


That's a good point. I was worried about the possibility that cashing the check would limit my ability to dispute. My agent and TWIA both say no, but I won't be taking chances. We are very fortunate, in that our house has only minimal damages, compared to so many people. And we can afford to sit on the check, and to hire outside adjusters/lawyers if necessary. (Those whose houses are totaled are a lot more vulnerable.) But we have just enough of different kinds of damages that I hope what I learn will help some of the rest of you who are not as far along in the process.

There's an independent adjuster who we got to look over our church, before the insurance people came. It was helpful knowing what he already found, when we talked to the insurance guy. I was impressed with him, and I contacted him yesterday about coming to the house. I'll pick his brain, and pass on anything I learn. If we have to go the lawyer route, I will do the same.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

This is just like closing the barn door after the horses have already got out...but...for FUTURE reference.

About 47 years ago when we moved into the double-wide..my agent suggested that I go thru the whole house..room by room..and make a movie of EVERYTHING in EVERY ROOM of the place. ( this was in the stone ages of no cyber cameras, etc.). I keep a copy of the film at home..in my safety deposit box.. and in my office..just in case.. I am gonna have it all transferred to CDs now..(should have done it decades ago..lol). It might help in a disaster remembering exactly what you had...along with a narrative of how much each item of any value cost you . My memory would sure not be good enough to sit down now and write down every item of value in this place..

Just a suggestion...We MIGHT have to live thru another hurricane..:cloud:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

When we lost our place in Ike. We got totally screwed on our contents. We had everything photographed days before Ike hit. Moved all of our fishing gear, and stuff from down stairs to our upstairs. I had 2 TV's that were less than 3 weeks old. They paid me somewhere in the 60% range, based off their depreciation. I dropped around $1,500.00, and they gave me around $900.00. We also had a brand new Water Heater, in the box, which they depreciated. I got screwed on everything, fishing gear, furniture, appliances, art, beds, clothes.... 

Thank God we had our main home. But losing that home, which I literally replaced every stud, new electric, plumbing, insulation, sheetrock, new bathroom, new kitchen, new windows, new roof, new pilings... I spent 8 years fixing that place up. It was my pride and joy. I broke down like a baby, when I first laid my eyes on the vacant lot... Flood and windstorm was a gut punch, and a right hook, to top it all off.

I'm really sorry y'all are going through this. Just be prepared to get bent over...


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> This is just like closing the barn door after the horses have already got out...but...for FUTURE reference.
> 
> About 47 years ago when we moved into the double-wide..my agent suggested that I go thru the whole house..room by room..and make a movie of EVERYTHING in EVERY ROOM of the place. ( this was in the stone ages of no cyber cameras, etc.). I keep a copy of the film at home..in my safety deposit box.. and in my office..just in case.. I am gonna have it all transferred to CDs now..(should have done it decades ago..lol). It might help in a disaster remembering exactly what you had...along with a narrative of how much each item of any value cost you . My memory would sure not be good enough to sit down now and write down every item of value in this place..
> 
> Just a suggestion...We MIGHT have to live thru another hurricane..:cloud:


Yes-do what tortuga said. Also, from Ike, I made a list of destroyed items and had to have a price basis. this was my primary residence. I used BPS and Academy for all my fishing tackle-lures, like my offshore Yozuris and Rapalas, plus reels, cases of shotgun shells and bullets (thanks Obama-price doubled-only good thing that POS POTUS was good for). AC and Heater-was cost to replace less deductibles, clothes, beds, computers (Circuit City back then), furniture, rugs, misc. items. Once you start thinking of all the stuff lost, you'll be amazed how much useless crapola you owned!! Best to all. Pics are invaluable for fighting with adjusters. Anything you can 'reclaim', like my staircase that was across the street and 3-4 houses down but still in one piece, I suggest you drag back because NFIP will not pay what it will cost to actually replace it-NFIP was gonna give me about $1000 for a 15 step staircase-a new rebuild was around $2300-I shoulda dragged back the old one and re-installed it but didn't and every time I walk up the rebuilt stairs I cuss.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Tortuga said:


> This is just like closing the barn door after the horses have already got out...but...for FUTURE reference.
> 
> About 47 years ago when we moved into the double-wide..my agent suggested that I go thru the whole house..room by room..and make a movie of EVERYTHING in EVERY ROOM of the place.


The last thing I did on the day we were evacuating was walk through with my cell phone, taking video. We will see if it does any good. Reading what MarkU said above doesn't make me feel real optimistic, but at least it helps to get braced for it.

I can tell you that if this goes badly, I may well drop contents coverage, and up the deductible on my house. Because when I look at what I pay in premiums, and what I lose to deductibles (and depreciation?) it looks like anything other than covering for a total loss of the house is probably a money loser.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

pocjetty said:


> The last thing I did on the day we were evacuating was walk through with my cell phone, taking video. We will see if it does any good. Reading what MarkU said above doesn't make me feel real optimistic, but at least it helps to get braced for it.
> 
> I can tell you that if this goes badly, I may well drop contents coverage, and up the deductible on my house. *Because when I look at what I pay in premiums, and what I lose to deductibles (and depreciation?) it looks like anything other than covering for a total loss of the house is probably a money loser.*


Yep-I'm gonna pay off the remaining mortgage and drop Flood-and the house is my primary residence. If my premium goes up as expected, five years worth of premiums will cover most rebuild unless wiped out-Hope Biggert and Waters drown in a flood.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I just got my detailed explanation of what TWIA is paying in an e-mail. It's 18 pages of detail, and we don't have a huge amount of damage. I already feel more sorry for the people who have lost whole houses.

The good news is that the report is VERY detailed. It presents detail, and summary. It shows the work broken down by building, by activity, and a bunch of other stuff. At first glance, it's sort of overwhelming, but everything I need is in there I think.

I can already tell that I'm going to be disputing some of this. That's where a good insurance agent is helpful. Tommy has already told me that he will be helping with that part.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

My neighbor in Rockport is an attorney who specializes in insurance disputes, representing homeowners. I was visiting with him the other day and discussing TWIA procedures. He stressed several times that the appointed adjusters often do not know the specific TWIA requirements/protocol for disputing amounts. Some will say that you can always ask for a "supplement" if some other costs are discovered later, but there is actually no provision in the policy that gives you that right. The only right to dispute the amount offered is to invoke your right of "Appraisal".

I don't have a TWIA policy, but apparently the policy spells out that you have 60 days from some specified date (not sure if it is the date of the loss or their offer to you) in which you must notify them of your election to go through the Appraisal process, if you choose to do so. If you choose not to, you will have no other recourse once the 60 days expires. Once you give them that Appraisal notice, it then triggers other deadlines to select an adjuster, an "umpire", etc.

He's an attorney and used to going through this process, but his advice was that he would ALWAYS give notice of invoking an Appraisal because you simply won't know the full extent of your damages (or the appropriateness of TWIA's offer) within the 60 days they allow. And if you're a day late and try to invoke Appraisal after 61 days, you will be SOL.

Okay, I'm an insurance guy too, but this is definitely not my area of expertise. I'm just passing on what he said.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

pocjetty said:


> I just got my detailed explanation of what TWIA is paying in an e-mail. It's 18 pages of detail, and we don't have a huge amount of damage. I already feel more sorry for the people who have lost whole houses.
> 
> The good news is that the report is VERY detailed. It presents detail, and summary. It shows the work broken down by building, by activity, and a bunch of other stuff. At first glance, it's sort of overwhelming, but everything I need is in there I think.
> 
> I can already tell that I'm going to be disputing some of this. That's where a good insurance agent is helpful. Tommy has already told me that he will be helping with that part.


What you received is a line item estimate using the Exactimate software. Almost every insurer uses it. It details every item that was damaged and how it will be reimbursed. Pick it apart line item by line item. Make sure that the quantities are sufficient to cover the loss.

One example is they likely only show to paint up to 4', where the sheetrock was removed. Insist on painting the whole wall floor to ceiling, corner to corner. That is the industry standard way that it is supposed to be priced.

Removal and replacement of flooring is the same way, make sure they include enough so that the finished product looks good.

IME, try and make a friend of the adjuster. Contact them asking questions from a concerned home owner perspective. They are very busy but I have found that they will often make time to answer legitimate questions.

Good luck to all. My heart goes out to each and everyone of you. I am in the commercial construction business and have handled literally hundreds of line item estimates, so I understand how to help make the most of it. If you see something that doesn't look right, let me know, maybe I can help sort through it.

P.S. Please do not mistake my comment above as asking for your work. I am not in the residential business, I do commercial only, so have no interest in trying to get hired to do work for homeowners. I am interested in trying to help you get the best deal you can from insurance. Thanks.


----------



## Spot Remover (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the great info. The TWIA adjuster surveyed our house last Friday so we are still waiting for the claim response.

Meanwhile - large areas of drywall are turning shades of green, blue and black and it appears it will be a while before we get power back. Most of the power lines in our area (Palm Harbor, Rockport) were ripped from the houses so trying to determine who has responsibility for getting service into the house.

Good tip on the mediation process - I am concerned about the thoroughness of the claim submitted by the adjuster. We'll see...


----------



## fishinmajician (Jun 20, 2006)

Agent may be helpful, you are probably ( unfortunately) going to need an attorney. Everyone hates um until they need one. All the best. The adjustors are Pro's.


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

My TWIA adjuster came to my Rockport house a few days after the storm. I was much luckier than most, but there was some interior areas with wind driven rain and I thought, well I don't want to touch this until I hear back.... didn't want to frustrate my claim or the amount. That said, I texted him and asked if I should tear out the wet rock and insulation, and he would say no more than "do what you think is best to protect your property". Additionally the wind flipped my AC unit upside down. I took pics and then flipped it upright. Provided him with the pics, and rather than say it was totaled he told me he'd initially provide me with money to get it worked on, and he said they'd adjust the claim, if I provided them with a letter saying the unit was destroyed because it was flipped. Lastly, I asked about cleanup, and he said they'd include some based on house/building debris - nothing for trees and yard debris. So as this thread suggests - keep records, take all kinds of pics and be prepared to fight - because my buddy's an adjuster and he said he'd help me... Also told me to not offer up to much in conversation as you never know if what you say will hurt you. God bless to all ... Let's bring rockport (and all affected areas) back to their once vibrant state. Sandbar out!


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

Having gone through Alecia and Ike with bayfront property, I can say a public adjuster was DEFINITELY worthwhile for me.

MK


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> This is just like closing the barn door after the horses have already got out...but...for FUTURE reference.
> 
> About 47 years ago when we moved into the double-wide..my agent suggested that I go thru the whole house..room by room..and make a movie of EVERYTHING in EVERY ROOM of the place. ( this was in the stone ages of no cyber cameras, etc.). I keep a copy of the film at home..in my safety deposit box.. and in my office..just in case.. I am gonna have it all transferred to CDs now..(should have done it decades ago..lol). It might help in a disaster remembering exactly what you had...along with a narrative of how much each item of any value cost you . My memory would sure not be good enough to sit down now and write down every item of value in this place..
> 
> Just a suggestion...We MIGHT have to live thru another hurricane..:cloud:


I made a similar video somewhere between 25 and 30 years ago. I zoomed on model numbers and serial numbers, narrating at the same time, etc. I took a copy to put in safe deposit box. The person working at the bank said many forget about their clothes. I laughed to myself thinking, well I have a lot of Carhartt tee shirts! I am as far from a fancy dresser as one can get.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Big Thanks to all you guys that posted on this TWIA subject. We have a house in Rockport also. Met with the adjuster last Sunday. This was really enlightening. I already had a feeling the adjuster was just going thru the motions. Repeating things he has said a million times. I'm one of the lucky ones and it's not substantial damage like most. House next to me blew out ! I figured it's about 10 to 15 k worth. Sounds like I will be lucky to get half of that.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> This is just like closing the barn door after the horses have already got out...but...for FUTURE reference.
> 
> About 47 years ago when we moved into the double-wide..my agent suggested that I go thru the whole house..room by room..and make a movie of EVERYTHING in EVERY ROOM of the place. ( this was in the stone ages of no cyber cameras, etc.). I keep a copy of the film at home..in my safety deposit box.. and in my office..just in case.. I am gonna have it all transferred to CDs now..(should have done it decades ago..lol). It might help in a disaster remembering exactly what you had...along with a narrative of how much each item of any value cost you . My memory would sure not be good enough to sit down now and write down every item of value in this place..
> 
> Just a suggestion...We MIGHT have to live thru another hurricane..:cloud:


Might want to consider transferring to USB thumb drive also. CD's are becoming extinct. My adjuster was delighted that I gave him all the flood photos on thumb drive, his iPad doesn't take CDs.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

We were lucky to have only minimal roof damage on the northern face of our Rockport home. Lost a couple of roof vents and did have some water blow in from roof vents and the bare spots on the roof but inside Sheetrock was minimal. I met the TWIA adjuster on labor day and he cover the place with a fine tooth comb. Based on his recommendations and estimations we will basically get a new roof and not much else. With a $5000 deductible I expect to pay for most of my damage out of pocket. 
Probably going to fix the place up and turn it into a rental for a year or two then sell it. The rental market will be very strong in Rockport for a long while. 


I will miss duck hunting all the time though


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Not sure what that deductible variance is. The ded is a percentage of the amount of insurance on the home. The standard TWIA DED IS 1%.


----------



## crismiller (May 1, 2013)

boltmaster said:


> We were lucky to have only minimal roof damage on the northern face of our Rockport home. Lost a couple of roof vents and did have some water blow in from roof vents and the bare spots on the roof but inside Sheetrock was minimal. I met the TWIA adjuster on labor day and he cover the place with a fine tooth comb. Based on his recommendations and estimations we will basically get a new roof and not much else. With a $5000 deductible I expect to pay for most of my damage out of pocket.
> Probably going to fix the place up and turn it into a rental for a year or two then sell it. The rental market will be very strong in Rockport for a long while.
> 
> I will miss duck hunting all the time though


Was wondering what amount of roof damage was needed to justify a new roof. I am sure if varies. I have almost no missing shingles except for a few broken ridge shingles. However, blowing water got under my shingles and came through the roof and down exterior walls. My question is do you think that warrants a new roof? I'm ok if the current one stays on, but don't want to repair the interior and have the same thing happen the next hard rain.
Your thought and suggestions are greatly appreciated.
Cris


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

bigfishtx said:


> Not sure what that deductible variance is. The ded is a percentage of the amount of insurance on the home. The standard TWIA DED IS 1%.


Well that makes sense, and I'm sure you must be right. There is an actual number listed in the policy, and the on-site adjuster called out a number that was the same or very close. But that 1% sounds like what I'm hearing now. Thanks for that.

They don't want to give me any more than they have to, so I don't want to give them any more than I have to.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

crismiller said:


> Was wondering what amount of roof damage was needed to justify a new roof. I am sure if varies. I have almost no missing shingles except for a few broken ridge shingles. However, blowing water got under my shingles and came through the roof and down exterior walls. My question is do you think that warrants a new roof? I'm ok if the current one stays on, but don't want to repair the interior and have the same thing happen the next hard rain.
> Your thought and suggestions are greatly appreciated.
> Cris


We lost shingles in four areas three still had the tarpaper covering but the biggest was bare deck sheeting. Two areas were on the north side of roof and covered most of one of the hips. The other two areas were in the middle and on the southern side. Also had a number of missing shingles scattered around. And almost all the ridge caps were gone. I don't know what percentage this amounts to but the adjuster said that he was going to show that a repair was not an option and that we needed a full roof replace......haven't seen the report yet but holding out for the best....one way or the other I will be replacing the entire roof.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

pocjetty said:


> Well that makes sense, and I'm sure you must be right. There is an actual number listed in the policy, and the on-site adjuster called out a number that was the same or very close. But that 1% sounds like what I'm hearing now. Thanks for that.
> 
> They don't want to give me any more than they have to, so I don't want to give them any more than I have to.


Any of you that have questions feel free to pm me. I only have 37 years experience in this stuff!

I will advise anyone with a claim to be NICE. These people are doing their job and if they like you they will try to help you. The field adjusters are there to document, and appraise your damage. It will then be sent to the company to determine the final pay.

If you are dealing with Twia, the company adjuster (not the field adjuster) is a state employee with low pay, less training, and probably hired to satisfy a quota. Try to be nice but use facts to back your case. They are not worried at all about threats.

I sure hope TWIA takes care of people, we will see what happens.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

bigfishtx said:


> Any of you that have questions feel free to pm me. I only have 37 years experience in this stuff!
> 
> I will advise anyone with a claim to be NICE. These people are doing their job and if they like you they will try to help you. The field adjusters are there to document, and appraise your damage. It will then be sent to the company to determine the final pay.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and the offer. I'm trying to tell people about what I'm seeing, but I would much rather defer to someone who actually knows something.

Just to be clear, so far everyone involved with TWIA has been exceedingly nice. I've heard some conflicting stories, but they have pulled in people from all over the country, so you have to expect a little bit of that. I've seen nothing but good intentions. My biggest concern was that some of them are promising more than they probably should, but even that I think is because they really want to help people. I hope I didn't give the impression that I am angry or threatening anyone, because I have no complaints - and these people are working long hours for people under a lot of stress.

I am a little disturbed that they are sending people out without moisture meters. But I'm starting to think that they are trying to get the most done in the shortest amount of time, so they are using the 80-20 rule. The ones who discover additional problems, they'll deal with in Round 2. That's just a guess, but it makes sense. If they did an exhaustive inspection at each house, we'd still be doing this in a couple of years.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Spot Remover said:


> Thanks for all the great info. The TWIA adjuster surveyed our house last Friday so we are still waiting for the claim response.
> 
> Meanwhile - large areas of drywall are turning shades of green, blue and black and it appears it will be a while before we get power back. Most of the power lines in our area (Palm Harbor, Rockport) were ripped from the houses so *trying to determine who has responsibility for getting service into the house.*
> 
> Good tip on the mediation process - I am concerned about the thoroughness of the claim submitted by the adjuster. We'll see...


In most cases, the utility is responsible up to the weather head for overhead service but, they may charge you for the labor and/or materials, each utility is a little different about this. You actually "own" the wire from the transformer but, the utility won't normally let anyone other than their linemen work on it. They'll usually make the splice at the weather head and then you're responsible for all of it past that. Sometimes, they'll go all the way to the meter.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Good luck POC, I 'd want to hire an attorney just after reading your first post. Sounds like a lot to deal with and try to carry out a normal life.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

My cousin in Rockport has yet to see a TWIA appraiser.


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Bruce J said:


> My neighbor in Rockport is an attorney who specializes in insurance disputes, representing homeowners. I was visiting with him the other day and discussing TWIA procedures. He stressed several times that the appointed adjusters often do not know the specific TWIA requirements/protocol for disputing amounts. Some will say that you can always ask for a "supplement" if some other costs are discovered later, but there is actually no provision in the policy that gives you that right. The only right to dispute the amount offered is to invoke your right of "Appraisal".
> 
> I don't have a TWIA policy, but apparently the policy spells out that you have 60 days from some specified date (not sure if it is the date of the loss or their offer to you) in which you must notify them of your election to go through the Appraisal process, if you choose to do so. If you choose not to, you will have no other recourse once the 60 days expires. Once you give them that Appraisal notice, it then triggers other deadlines to select an adjuster, an "umpire", etc.
> 
> ...


please share info on the Rockport attorney -- I'm in Rockport and my TWIA adjustor comes Monday -- - thanks

if you can't post the info here - - please send me a text 
703-862-2594


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

After Ike I realized that Texas windstorm is all serendipity. It just depends which adjuster shows up. Some are very generous and others aren't regardless of your coverage. Our deductible was 2% I believe.
If you don't have much damage it's probably not worth getting a private adjuster IMO.
After the deductible federal flood paid very little even though my downstairs was flooded and the house is pre-firm.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Kenny , lemme ask if you don't mind . 

Did you get the full amount from FEMA ? 

If so was it in the neighbor hood in the 29-30K ?

Just curious as that was the amount my parents rec'd when Ike rolled on top of us . 

They were on Bayou Shore Drive off English .

.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

kenny said:


> After Ike I realized that Texas windstorm is all serendipity. It just depends which adjuster shows up. Some are very generous and others aren't regardless of your coverage. Our deductible was 2% I believe.
> If you don't have much damage it's probably not worth getting a private adjuster IMO.
> After the deductible federal flood paid very little even though my downstairs was flooded and the house is pre-firm.


After talking with quite a few people about how their TWIA inspections went, I'm inclined to say that you are right. I guess it's not surprising, but some people are getting much better "recommendations" from their outside adjusters, and that appears to be translating into higher settlements.

I now know three people who hired independent adjusters ahead of their TWIA visits, and I no longer have any doubt that they wound up with better (and more fair) settlements. A fourth got a call from their adjuster about meeting Tuesday. When they told the adjuster that they already had a report he asked if they would send him a copy, so that his report would agree with theirs. None of this is rumor, I've seen it with my own eyes.

If I had it to do over again, I would absolutely have an independent adjuster out ahead of TWIA. And even though I have already had a TWIA adjuster, and a settlement check is supposed to be on the way, I am going to hire an independent adjuster tomorrow, and "negotiate" if his/her report does not agree with TWIA's. I'm not angry, nor accusatory. Just taking care of business.

I mentioned earlier in this thread that I was concerned that they are sending adjusters out without moisture meters. Over the past week, I have seen moisture meters in use, and learned a lot more about the subject. In addition, I have had two new roof issues bubble up since the TWIA adjuster left. Had he used a moisture meter, he would have known for certain that there were more problems than he could spot visually. Now I'm worried about what else might be lurking up in there.

I'm not accusing, nor name-calling. But the fact is, you have to look out for your own interests in these situations. If I knew then what I know now, I would have handled this differently from the start. I will let you all know how the appeal/negotiations go.


----------



## jfk47 (May 3, 2005)

Does anyone have a contact # or name of an independent insurance adjuster that would go to Port O'Connor ? After reading all the above, I'm starting to think that having an independent adjuster might be worth it. But I can't find one locally that would go down there, and my insurance company is no help. Their suggestion is to find one locally (POC).
thanks


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

On any property claim you have the right to hire an independent adjuster, at your own cost, to appraise the damage. The Insurance company is not bound by any rule to accept their findings though. 
I would encourage people to try that avenue if you feel like the insurance company is not being fair. 
In the event you cannot settle, I would ask you to read the part of your policy that addresses this, it is called "appraisal" and is binding to both parties. In this case, (must be requested within 60 days) you use your findings, the Insurance carrier uses theirs, (you will need to hire an expert adjuster to go to the hearing with you), and both parties will pay an independent "judge" to hear the case. The Judge will issue his decision after the facts are given to him/her.
There is a lot of bad info being given out to homeowners by out of state adjusters. Be sure and contact your agent if you are not clear what you are being told. 
The field adjuster is there to gather info, they will then give it to an in house adjuster to offer a settlement.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

If this were me, I'd get an independent appraisal done asap. My goal would be to have it done before my adjuster were to get there. 
My reasoning is the FEMA adjuster has a satchel full of inspections he has to do. He is paid a commission in some cases by the number he completes. He doesn't have the time that a typical claim would merit simply b/c of the sheer numbers sitting out there. So what a typical person would do is follow someone else's completed homework. 
Sorta kinda my reasoning.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

bluefin said:


> If this were me, I'd get an independent appraisal done asap. My goal would be to have it done before my adjuster were to get there.


If I had it to do over again, there is zero doubt that I would have gotten an independent adjuster before the TWIA adjuster came.

I went to the house today. I've got new cracks that weren't there a week ago. As I mentioned, the TWIA adjuster didn't use a moisture meter. If he had, he would have known that there were problems hiding in those areas. (And so would I.) He also "recommended" cutting out and fixing some small areas, because that was all the visible damage. But now I am certain that there will need to be more sheetrock removed, and a larger area painted.

The adjuster who came was nice, but I am losing my sense of humor about the job he did. I don't want any more than I have coming, but I just got my bill for this year's windstorm insurance and it's close to 5,000 bucks. I do expect to get a settlement based on an accurate assessment of the damages.

I guess we are all about to learn what the dispute process looks like. My past experiences tell me that it's going to be harder to fight with them, than to have gotten the right report the first time.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Here is something I found on TWIA's website. Claims Dispute Resolution: https://www.twia.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Claims-Dispute-Resolution.png

It has a lot of good information on the process. I won't try to summarize, you should just read through it.

But... in retrospect, I'm even more convinced that the best thing for a homeowner would be to get an accurate appraisal on the first visit from their adjuster. And it seems that their report will be affected by what an independent adjuster says. If you can get an independent adjuster first, I think it would be a wise investment.


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

Our house is across 35 from the Cove Harbor wet slips. You have probably seen footage of our house due to the fact that our neighbors were completely blown apart. In a neighborhood of 10 like houses, the storm picked every other house and blew it down, ours survived, kinda. 

Our north facing roof was stripped clean, an RV tumbled into our staircase and deck, and the wind driven rain filled our attic through the vents causing the ceilings to cave in.

Third party TWIA adjuster came out on the 2nd and picked through the house. New roof, two walls of exterior Hardy siding with paint, and new stairs/railings. Then he went inside and starting picking apart which walls, ceilings or portions thereof he would replace. Picked certain rooms of carpet and not others. Said no damage to the mid house bathroom. 

I am in the commercial development industry having built 5 star hotels, apartments, office buildings all the way down to 1,500 SF retail buildings. When I questioned him about his lack of use of a moisture meter, he simply stated that he can tell what is damaged....of course, because he admitted he has been doing this for 5 years since graduating A&M Kingsville in 2012.  I have been involved in multi-million dollar moisture intrusion litigation....I wanted to rip him to shreds but instead remained polite.

I hired MDS Home Inspection out of Rockport to do a formal home/moisture inspection of the house and write up a report. I think this will be the best money spent. He documented everything with photographs in his report and wrote on the walls the readings he was getting with his moisture meter. I will use this as my basis of contest, should it come down to it.

I purchased my own moisture meter as well. I confirmed the accuracy by placing it next to the inspectors labels and photographing. As we tore into the walls and found areas that were not covered by our adjuster or inspector, but found to have high water content, I would photograph the area and take a close up of the meter stuck in the wall, then remove. The "clean" bathroom, had a ceiling that was 80-90% moisture throughout, and the insulation above was saturated.

To date, I have yet to see our settlement offer. As of this past weekend we have demo'd 98% of the sheetrock and insulation that is wet and thrown out all contents that were damaged. I am now at the stage of getting pricing from several different contractors/subs so that I know exactly what true cost I am looking at. 

I will update this thread as well as we come progress through this.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

With respect to those of you in the insurance business, my faith in TWIA has all but disappeared since I started this thread.

For my own part, the adjuster just left out some incredibly obvious problems. Not oversight - things that couldn't possibly be missed by a competent adjuster. Like my shed that was totally destroyed, that we talked about at length, and that isn't even mentioned in our settlement. So I either have to conclude that the adjuster wasn't competent, or that this is the game they are playing. (I will post a couple of pictures of other things he "missed" below, but there are a lot more.) The process of contesting means that I have to do the adjuster's job. I have to go find a contractor or adjuster, at my expense, to confirm all the other things not mentioned in the original report.

Other people whose damages were much, much more extensive are getting nightmare settlement checks. My wife has had three different people call in tears. I personally looked at the settlement offers, and they are absurd. One house in Key Allegro that is totally ruined got a settlement offer of $87K. Another family that goes to our church got a stupidly low settlement. One example is the carpet in their large house, which was completely ruined - TWIA allotted $400 for it. If these offers stand, the families are financially ruined. Not just set back - ruined. If the offers are not meant to stand, then TWIA is playing a game that is totally inhumane.

I have documented and photographed all of my additions to what they put in the settlement, and I have a contractor coming tomorrow to price out some work. Then I am submitting it all tomorrow afternoon, with guidance from my insurance agent. If that's the game, and they agree to cough up more money, it's one thing. If they don't, we'll go to Plan C. Either way, I'll report back about anything I learn.

One last thing worth mentioning. A woman we know well was at our house on Friday. She lives in a double-wide, but it came through almost without a scratch. She said that people kept telling her about getting money for "out of pocket expenses". So she decided that she might as well go down and get hers. (Even though she really didn't have any.) The lady told her the words to say - "Well you MUST have lost a refrigerator, or had temporary living expenses." She said "yes", and they gave her a check for $2,500, with no documentation whatsoever. Again that's not the only story, just one for example. 

I'm not happy with the woman for taking the money, but I'm really not happy with TWIA. I'm starting to worry that TWIA doesn't have the money to cover all the claims - but I'm also starting to worry that it's turning into another wealth redistribution scam, like everything else the government touches.

Here are a few of the things that the adjuster didn't even have in his report. The roof damage was much worse than he indicated - how could you not even notice stuff like this? Water obviously penetrated the AC closed from above - the picture is my tankless water heater. Finally, windows of an upstairs bedroom and bathroom. You think that damage is something you could have missed? Especially in a two year-old home?


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

I had my Allstate adjuster come out last Thursday. This guy was a joke. He had to ask to borrow my measuring tape. I had some wind driven rail that lifted about 60% of the shingles which resulted in some water leaks. Also had one broken window. Keep in mind I live in Houston. When he was measuring some of the leaks on the ceiling area I was with him and while looking at one of them he said that's about 2 feet. I looked at him and said let me see that tape. When I measured it in front of him the diameter of that one leak was right at 5'4" by 3'10". Well he called Sunday to give me an estimate. Said about $4,100 in damages. My deductible is $4,300. When I asked him about the broken window he said let me add that in. Took a few seconds comes back on the line and said that added $10.00. I had to bust out laughing. I told him I did not agree with his assessment and that I looked forward to receiving his report to see how he measured everything out.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Who gave her $2500 with no documentation? 

That is probably fake news POC. TWIA adjusters are not issuing checks in the field.

And yes, they are not doing a good job, but not sure what to tell you on the coast other than try to find a carrier that will include wind, self insure, or, move.

I don't blame you for being upset. I have clients that still have not even seen an adjuster.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

bigfishtx said:


> Who gave her $2500 with no documentation?
> 
> That is probably fake news POC. TWIA adjusters are not issuing checks in the field.
> 
> ...


It wasn't issued in the field. I'm not totally sure she had actually received the check, but she had gotten into the TWIA system early, like us. I know her pretty well, and have for a long time. Still, I didn't actually see a check with my own eyes.

Another lady from our church - we unloaded furniture out of her modular home this weekend - pulled up a document on her cell phone that they sent her, showing things she could get paid for. Ridiculous things. I know she had windstorm insurance, and I swear the document was from TWIA, but I suppose the document could have been from FEMA and I just didn't notice.

I understand that windstorm insurance on the coast is a problem. But they sell it. They require people with a mortgage to carry it. Either have the product, or don't have it. But getting people to pay for it, and then not covering? That's a problem. If I have to self-insure, just say so and don't take my money. I appreciate what you're saying, but if I'm paying these big premiums for half coverage, minus a big deductible, I'll pass. They'll say, "Yes, but what if you have a catastrophic loss?" Well if I'm only going to receive $87K for a total loss, it's not much good anyway.

There hasn't been a major hurricane hit Texas since Ike, so they have had 9 years (I think) of taking in premiums.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

pocjetty said:


> It wasn't issued in the field. I'm not totally sure she had actually received the check, but she had gotten into the TWIA system early, like us. I know her pretty well, and have for a long time. Still, I didn't actually see a check with my own eyes.
> 
> Another lady from our church - we unloaded furniture out of her modular home this weekend - pulled up a document on her cell phone that they sent her, showing things she could get paid for. Ridiculous things. I know she had windstorm insurance, and I swear the document was from TWIA, but I suppose the document could have been from FEMA and I just didn't notice.
> 
> ...


Hang in there pal. Not sure what kind of advice to give you other than document everything you do with them and USE email to correspond when possible, so you have a trail to follow. You may consider a "Homeowners with Wind" at renewal.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

POC Jetty, sorry for your loss and continued problems getting your life back on track. Sadly, TWIA is going to screw most of it's policyholders since their collected premium will be less than expected claims.

TWIA issues almost 300,000 policies each year with premiums of approximately $500 million. TWIAâ€™s costs associated with policy issuance, billing, and other operations of the Association are only 5% of the premiums collected. This is less than half the average cost for other insurance companies in Texas (12.5%).

â€œthe industry should be able to absorb the combined [$30 billion to $65 billion] Harvey and Irma Losses.â€ (Thatâ€™s $10 billion -$25 billion from Harvey, excluding NFIP losses, according to Morgan Stanley estimates, and $20 billion to $40 billion from Irma, based on early AIR Worldwide numbers.)

I know nothing about TWIA's reinsurance cost or volume but I can imagine that they are making plans to sell some bonds on wall st very soon.

TWIA currently has $1.1 billion in cash immediately available after a storm to pay claims
ï"Secured the highest level of funding for the 2014 hurricane season since 2009, with up to $3.85 billion in total funds available to pay claims â€" over $1 billion more than the total projected cost of Hurricane Ike


They are going to be a little short on claims money.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

KemoSabe said:


> POC Jetty, sorry for your loss and continued problems getting your life back on track. Sadly, TWIA is going to screw most of it's policyholders since their collected premium will be less than expected claims.
> 
> TWIA issues almost 300,000 policies each year with premiums of approximately $500 million. TWIAâ€™s costs associated with policy issuance, billing, and other operations of the Association are only 5% of the premiums collected. This is less than half the average cost for other insurance companies in Texas (12.5%).
> 
> ...


TWIA is a state agency. They will pay the claims. They will asses the insurance carriers doing business in the state for any shortfalls. If this is not enough, they will collect it from the general fund.

The vast majority of those claims you are citing are flood which is not connected with TWIA.

There is a lot of bad info being put out there that TWIA won't have enough money to pay their claims. They will pay them.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> TWIA is a state agency. They will pay the claims. They will asses the insurance carriers doing business in the state for any shortfalls. If this is not enough, they will collect it from the general fund.
> 
> The vast majority of those claims you are citing are flood which is not connected with TWIA.
> 
> There is a lot of bad info being put out there that TWIA won't have enough money to pay their claims. They will pay them.


Reread it, those numbers are for property claims not flood.

Morgan Stanley, meanwhile, said it sees a low risk of the need to raise post-hurricane capital among the insurers and reinsurers it covers, at least for now. The firmâ€™s Sept. 14 report, addressing the investor questions related toIrma, concludes that â€œthe industry should be able to absorb the combined [$30 billion to $65 billion] Harvey and Irma Losses.â€ (Thatâ€™s $10 billion -$25 billion from Harvey, excluding NFIP losses, according to Morgan Stanley estimates, and $20 billion to $40 billion from Irma, based on early AIR Worldwide numbers.)


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Kemosabe
Morgan Stanley's numbers are just a wild guess. The part of the expense ratio only being 5% of premiums is not even close. It is closer to 40% of the premiums collected. Commission paid to agents alone is 15%. I have no idea how much they collect annually in gross premiums, you really have to look at surplus to see if they have enough money to cover the claims.

My point is, TWIA is not going broke over Harvey. And there is a lot of that kind of stuff being circulated.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

TWIA numbers came directly from their website.

https://www.twia.org/


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

BigfishTX - I am sitting in the TWIA trailer right now. I have seen three checks issued with my own eyes judging from a conversation I overheard sitting here I think I may have an answer to your question above about the $2,500 check. It may not be issued in the field but in the trailer. Make that four checks issued.

Meh...I'm not going to change the world here. Just sharing what I experience.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Sooo....my question is, since I didn't have insurance, will I be able to get any financial assistance from anyone?

By the looks of it I'll need a new roof and new fence on three sides. The roof will probably need to be stripped down to the rafters with new decking and shingles.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Fresh2Salt said:


> Sooo....my question is, since I didn't have insurance, will I be able to get any financial assistance from anyone?
> 
> By the looks of it I'll need a new roof and new fence on three sides. The roof will probably need to be stripped down to the rafters with new decking and shingles.


Go to FEMA and Apply for a grant. If you do not qualify then they will offer you a low interest loan.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Okay, I just spent several hours at the TWIA trailer here in Rockport, and I have some advice that is actually worth something. Please make note of it:

The guy in the trailer looked at my photos, and spent the better part of an hour reviewing my claim, to see if those things were already in there. They weren't. So he finally said that he would recommend that I request a second adjustment. How? Call your inside adjuster, and request one.

So I called my inside adjuster. She said to just get my contractor to make an estimate of the work needed. Then take pictures, and submit it to her. She said that she could "get me paid on the back end". And if, for some reason, they don't feel like they can pay the amount requested, then they would arrange to send someone else back to the house.

So, the two big pieces of advice I have are:

1. Your adjuster will submit his/her recommendations to an inside adjuster. That person should call you. When they do, get their name, phone number, and fax number. Don't lose it. This person appears to have the most say in how your claim is finally paid. Be nice to the inside adjuster. There is plenty of time to be adversarial, if it comes to that, but don't start there. My adjuster missed some things, but it doesn't have to be the end.

2. Take lots of pictures. Things may get moved or covered, so you might not have a second chance later. I had some pics that I took with my cell phone. The ones I took with my expensive camera looked a lot better. Use the flash - turns out it reveals some stuff that might not be too visible without it.

The process is frustrating. Different TWIA people tell you different things. (Like about getting a second adjuster, for instance.) The guy at the trailer spent a LOT of time looking up and down at the report on my claim. Even he couldn't tell at a glance if the things I was showing him were included in the original settlement. Stay calm and slog through it. In the end, I think they will wind up at least getting closer to what I think I should get.

*Here's one piece of good news from my afternoon. A guy walked out into the waiting area with a check and said, "Thank you Mr. *****. We appreciate your service." Then he spoke up for everyone else sitting there and said, "We value our Viet Nam vets, and we're proud to help them out." And everybody clapped. If they are expediting service for our vets, it takes a lot of the sting out of all the rest.
*


----------



## Jumanji (Jan 31, 2013)

So got a question. We were fortunate in that our damages won't exceed our $14k deductible. We carry flood at $700 per year and windstorm at $5700 per year (2% deductible).

Neighbor down the street says she doesn't carry either insurance, so made a claim with Fema for new roof, fence, flooring and AC unit. Her fema adjuster actually sounded pretty helpful, in their claim visit.

So I am sure this is going to **** off some, so how come Fema fixes her property, just because she chooses not to carry insurance? She also has a business in town that went thru the same damage claim process with FEMA. And no I am not talking about her getting SBA loans.

I'd this is true, then why would anyone carry insurance? Oh, and the house is valued over $700k, and business real estate over $1 mm. When she started telling me about neighbor across street from her doing the same fema claim for roof - which has been in need of repair for four years - I had to walk away.

Can this really be true? She hasn't got a settlement yet but fully expects to be bailed out.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

poc I certainly hope you get all you deserve. You have helped anyone that asked for it and probably many that did not. My hat is off to you.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Jumanji said:


> So got a question. We were fortunate in that our damages won't exceed our $14k deductible. We carry flood at $700 per year and windstorm at $5700 per year (2% deductible).
> 
> Neighbor down the street says she doesn't carry either insurance, so made a claim with Fema for new roof, fence, flooring and AC unit. Her fema adjuster actually sounded pretty helpful, in their claim visit.
> 
> ...


Man, there is so much bad info out there it makes me dizzy. Fema may give them a grant if they are low income, otherwise, they may loan them money.


----------



## Jumanji (Jan 31, 2013)

bigfishtx said:


> Man, there is so much bad info out there it makes me dizzy. Fema may give them a grant if they are low income, otherwise, they may loan them money.


And is "low income" truly based on income, or does it include a review of assets?

And she's sure what she's getting is not a loan.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Jumanji said:


> And is "low income" truly based on income, or does it include a review of assets?
> 
> And she's sure what she's getting is not a loan.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Fema can answer that. I do not know. But you and I cannot get a fema gran t, at least I can't.


----------



## Jumanji (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm prepared to cover my losses. I just don't like people gaming the system. It's not like Texas or the Federal government are awash with funds to give to people who don't take personal responsibility.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

bigfishtx said:


> Man, there is so much bad info out there it makes me dizzy. Fema may give them a grant if they are low income, otherwise, they may loan them money.


The problem, BigFish, is where some of the bad information is coming from. I had two FEMA people come to my house. They were dressed in uniforms that sort of looked like fatigues. There was a group of them canvassing the neighborhood, and they were legit. The female did most of the talking. She wanted me to let them register me - she said it would "only" take about 20 minutes.

I asked her what she thought they could do for me, and her words... her specific words... were that if there were things that windstorm wouldn't pay for, FEMA might pay for them. There was no gray area in what she said, and I'm not making it up.

I decided to listen to their shtick, out of curiosity. She said that they needed things like SS# and income level. That's when I laughed, and ran them off. She acted shocked that someone would turn down a chance at free money, and tried to talk me into going through with it. Finally I told her that we would just go through all that work, and they would see my income level and say I didn't qualify. That was when she quit arguing.

You see the problem? It's almost impossible to figure out what is bad information, when we hear things like this coming from the actual representatives of FEMA and TWIA.

Here's one for you - I know of two "entities" (won't say names here) who were total losses - they maxed out their TWIA coverage. One got the full amount, less deductible. The other, they waived even the deductible. They got the full policy amount. That doesn't fit with anything I have read or heard, but I know it for 100% fact. Does that make sense to you?


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

FEMA wants to sign up as many people as possible for the FSA. It is FEMA that always games their system, no different than food stamp program or WIC/SNAP.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

KemoSabe said:


> FEMA wants to sign up as many people as possible for the FSA. It is FEMA that always games their system, no different than food stamp program or WIC/SNAP.


I got that her goal was to get people signed up. My point is that she said that FEMA sometimes pays for things not covered by your windstorm insurance. I don't care if she's wrong or even lying. The point is, THEY are the source of the information. If it's bad information, it's coming from them - not someone making up urban myth.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

My father did TWIA investigations for a while...they nailed a lot of people that fraudulently got money from TWIA. He said that USAA and TWIA were very good about investigating fraud. Hopefully that still holds true..fraudulent claims cost everyone more money.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

pocjetty said:


> The problem, BigFish, is where some of the bad information is coming from. I had two FEMA people come to my house. They were dressed in uniforms that sort of looked like fatigues. There was a group of them canvassing the neighborhood, and they were legit. The female did most of the talking. She wanted me to let them register me - she said it would "only" take about 20 minutes.
> 
> I asked her what she thought they could do for me, and her words... her specific words... were that if there were things that windstorm wouldn't pay for, FEMA might pay for them. There was no gray area in what she said, and I'm not making it up.
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

bigfishtx said:


> Yes.


You know, I tried to handle this by PM, so nobody had to lose face. But your condescending attitude is wearing thin. I'm trying to help people, and you keep burying it with your arguing. So here's what I'm going to do:

You keep insisting that "TWIA doesn't pay for Additional Living Expenses" or temporary lodging. You say that is ONLY paid for under the homeowner's policy. The document below is a scanned copy of my TWIA declarations. It's got TWIA at the top, and it has a TWIA document number. I'll let everyone here decide which one of us is giving out bad information, and which one isn't.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> Go to FEMA and Apply for a grant. If you do not qualify then they will offer you a low interest loan.


I know there's a ton of fund raising for Harvey. Are there any other organizations that are helping people out?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Fresh2Salt said:


> I know there's a ton of fund raising for Harvey. Are there any other organizations that are helping people out?


Here is a list that I ran across on Charity Navigator.

https://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=content.view&cpid=5239

Also try this one:

https://www.disasterassistance.gov/

Good luck and I hope you can find the right one!


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you for passing along your experience POC, this thread is extremely helpful


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

f&ck twia.... THAT IS ALL

If anyone needs info on how it was handle after Ike, i will send you my emails from the adjuster, my lawyer and twia..... Fork them...... they will try and nickle and dime you to nothing.. Beleive me i know... 

if you can, hire a lawyer and sue the **** out of them

I do have a good lawyer in san antone that helped us before, but just remember lawyers get there cut too..


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have to say that 4 weeks after Harvey, I do not know of a single person with a bad claim that has had good service from TWIA. 

You want to make a difference, tell your State Rep/ Senator that TWIA needs a thorough house cleaning.


----------



## shank00 (Dec 15, 2005)

*TWIA*



bigfishtx said:


> I have to say that 4 weeks after Harvey, I do not know of a single person with a bad claim that has had good service from TWIA.
> 
> You want to make a difference, tell your State Rep/ Senator that TWIA needs a thorough house cleaning.


4 weeks now and I can't do a **** thing to repair my house because of inane government rules and regulations. I have had no contact with TWIA since the adjustor visit 3 weeks ago. They will not even return my phone calls or emails. I have already contacted my Rep/Senator. They have not responded either. It is beyond ridiculous. Yet the State forces that **** insurance down my throat.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

shank00 said:


> Yet the State forces that **** insurance down my throat.


How does the state force you to get windstorm through TWIA?


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

irbjd said:


> How does the state force you to get windstorm through TWIA?


If the state would let the market determine rates for wind on the coast they would not need to be in the business. If this were to happen, there would be fewer people living on the coast and these losses would be easier to handle financially. If the Feds would get out of the flood insurance business the same would happen. Let the market dictate the rates and America would be much better off.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

KemoSabe said:


> If the state would let the market determine rates for wind on the coast they would not need to be in the business. If this were to happen, there would be fewer people living on the coast and these losses would be easier to handle financially. If the Feds would get out of the flood insurance business the same would happen. Let the market dictate the rates and America would be much better off.


I don't disagree. I just don't understand his statement that the State of Texas makes property owners go through TWIA. I thought there were other insurers (Lloyd's syndicates, ICAT, etc.) that also wrote windstorm policies.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I got my TWIA report and assessment this week and all in all I think it was pretty complete and more or less fair. The adjuster was aware that we may have unseen damage to the drywall around two windows from wind driven rain and he made a note of it to be further determined when we get a drywall contractor in to do the areas he noted. 

Got a new roof and other repairs. All in all our claim is pretty small under $15 k less the $5 k deductible. 

No personal property damages


----------



## HiggsBoson (Jul 25, 2014)

irbjd said:


> I don't disagree. I just don't understand his statement that the State of Texas makes property owners go through TWIA. I thought there were other insurers (Lloyd's syndicates, ICAT, etc.) that also wrote windstorm policies.


While you may be right that other entities will write policies, they are private companies and not subsidized by the State. Therefore, the policies that they issue are likely unaffordable for most homeowners.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

There are options, but they are more expensive.

But there is no excuse for Twia being as poorly run as it is.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Texxan1 said:


> f&ck twia.... THAT IS ALL
> 
> If anyone needs info on how it was handle after Ike, i will send you my emails from the adjuster, my lawyer and twia..... Fork them...... they will try and nickle and dime you to nothing.. Beleive me i know...
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, this is the route I _had _to take after Ike myself. When all was said & done, even after the lawyers were paid... I ended up with more than what I would have _initially _considered a fair settlement. If TWIA had come up with a fair/reasonable offer up front they could have saved all the $$ the lawyers put in their pocket. They did work for it though.

Kind of makes me wonder if this wasn't the intent all along hwell:


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

KemoSabe said:


> If the state would let the market determine rates for wind on the coast they would not need to be in the business. If this were to happen, there would be fewer people living on the coast and these losses would be easier to handle financially. If the Feds would get out of the flood insurance business the same would happen. Let the market dictate the rates and America would be much better off.


TWIA came about b/c the insurers in this state were threatening to bail out altogether. No one wants that coastal stuff. You simply can't charge enough. From the insurance company's view they'd either get killed w/ severity or frequency or both. And the state really doesn't want to insure that but it's the only way to have a broad enough base of insurers in TX writing homeowners.


----------



## crismiller (May 1, 2013)

Inspection question - thank you for your help in advance.

1) Roof: the inspector came and said that 1 of the 4 quadrants had damage and he would recommend replacing only that section to include the ridges. My question: I do not understand how they can repair only one quadrant and leave me with a two tone roof. This is devaluing my home. Do I have a case to push for complete replacement?

2). Carpet: same scenario as above, replacing carpet in bedrooms and not in hallway and living room, so there will be two different carpets.

I have never dealt with this before so I appreciate the help
Thank you
Cris


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

crismiller said:


> Inspection question - thank you for your help in advance.
> 
> 1) Roof: the inspector came and said that 1 of the 4 quadrants had damage and he would recommend replacing only that section to include the ridges. My question: I do not understand how they can repair only one quadrant and leave me with a two tone roof. This is devaluing my home. Do I have a case to push for complete replacement?
> 
> ...


Its just like the commercial says they expect you to drive on three wheels.


----------



## APBUBBA II (Aug 5, 2016)

Yesterday when I reached the end of Murphy Rd. I saw the first rebuilt billboard up and advertising on 35 bypass. I wish I had a picture of it. Law firm advertising for clients. They may get my business if I don't hear from TWIA soon. Over two weeks sense an adjuster was here and nothing from them. Sent emails asking for some kind of status and nothing. FEMA is a joke!


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

crismiller said:


> Inspection question - thank you for your help in advance.
> This is devaluing my home. Do I have a case to push for complete replacement?
> Thank you
> Cris


Cris,
Insurance doesn't cover 'value', only damages. Have you had a roofer look at it? If not I'd suggest you get one up there pronto and get their evaluation. If they find add'l damages then have photos and whatever other documentation you can get and send it to that adjuster.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

APBUBBA II said:


> Yesterday when I reached the end of Murphy Rd. I saw the first rebuilt billboard up and advertising on 35 bypass. I wish I had a picture of it. Law firm advertising for clients. They may get my business if I don't hear from TWIA soon. Over two weeks sense an adjuster was here and nothing from them. Sent emails asking for some kind of status and nothing. FEMA is a joke!


Fema has nothing to do with Twia

Fema is federal, twia is state.

Fema is probably better to work with IMO.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

On Thursday morning, I called my TWIA inside adjuster. She didn't answer, so I left a message. Late that day (after hours) I called to leave a second message. She answered her phone, and my questions. This morning (Saturday) she called at 8:30 am, in response to the original message I left Thursday morning. That tells me that she is way behind, but also that she is working early to late, even on Saturday. She was very nice both times, and we had a laugh about her not remembering that she talked to me on Thursday.

My only personal complaint about TWIA so far is that the outside adjuster didn't catch some things. So now I have to do the adjuster's job myself, by getting contractors to come out and inspect and give estimates. It's time consuming, and it's frustrating since the adjuster should have done it himself when he was here. 

But the flip side of that is that the inside adjuster has consistently said that if the follow-up claim is legit and well-documented, they will pay it. I don't know if I just got a bad adjuster to begin with, or if it's a game they are playing. But it really doesn't matter. If it's a game, I guarantee you I'm going to play it.

We have quite a few friends and acquaintances who say they aren't going to play the game. They refuse to deposit their checks, because they say it isn't enough. They refuse to go get their own contractors, because they insist that TWIA needs to send another adjuster to do a proper job - it's the principle of the thing. And they spend all day every day telling everyone they know how badly they are being treated, instead of working on their problem.

Here's my best advice to all of you: don't be one of those people. If you get a check, deposit it and get started on your repairs. It's not a binding final payment, or anything like it. Take lots and lots of pictures. Look at how your TWIA report is structured, and try to make your follow-up claim in the same format (take measurements and identify rooms). And if you find yourself saying, "It's the principle of the thing", you're on the wrong track - it's not going to help you get paid, or get your life back. It may be a game, but if you want to get paid you have to play it. Don't waste time.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

KemoSabe said:


> If the state would let the market determine rates for wind on the coast they would not need to be in the business. If this were to happen, there would be fewer people living on the coast and these losses would be easier to handle financially. If the Feds would get out of the flood insurance business the same would happen. Let the market dictate the rates and America would be much better off.





irbjd said:


> I don't disagree. I just don't understand his statement that the State of Texas makes property owners go through TWIA. I thought there were other insurers (Lloyd's syndicates, ICAT, etc.) that also wrote windstorm policies.


Well I might as well make some more people angry. 

The state doesn't force anyone to have windstorm insurance. If you finance the building, the mortgage company will force you to have coverage. Private carriers didn't want to be in that business after some big losses, so TWIA was born - sort of an insurer of last resort. If it was left up to the free market, all the older homes and trailers along the coast simply would not be able to get insurance. The price would be so high that it wouldn't make sense.

There are, in fact, some independent windstorm insurers that supposedly "compete" with TWIA. From what I could find, they don't appear to have deep enough pockets to be able to pay if a big storm like this one hits. So you could pay your premiums for years, and then have them fold when you really need them. And we all know that when something like that happens, the government winds up stepping in and we all have to pay for it.

We have a problem on our coasts, and we keep kicking the can down the road. I was about to start another thread, because I think it is another discussion. But TWIA is a symptom, not the cause.


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

*Maison Insurance*



pocjetty said:


> Well I might as well make some more people angry.
> 
> The state doesn't force anyone to have windstorm insurance. If you finance the building, the mortgage company will force you to have coverage. Private carriers didn't want to be in that business after some big losses, so TWIA was born - sort of an insurer of last resort. If it was left up to the free market, all the older homes and trailers along the coast simply would not be able to get insurance. The price would be so high that it wouldn't make sense.
> 
> ...


There is at least one competitor to TWIA. I changed to Maison last year because of a 30% savings on the premium with the same coverage. They are out of the Southeast and were well rated.

So far, I've only spoken with the outside adjuster (last Tuesday) and have been told it will be 2 weeks before I hear anything from the inside adjuster. 
The adjuster was very fair and said he has worked with them over the years and everyone seems pretty happy with them. Thankfully, my claim is fairly simple (roof, fence, garage door and other minor stuff) so I've got my fingers crossed and hoping it goes through with minor drama.

I'll let everyone know how I come out.

:texasflag


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

pocjetty said:


> Well I might as well make some more people angry.
> 
> The state doesn't force anyone to have windstorm insurance. If you finance the building, the mortgage company will force you to have coverage. Private carriers didn't want to be in that business after some big losses, so TWIA was born - sort of an insurer of last resort. If it was left up to the free market, all the older homes and trailers along the coast simply would not be able to get insurance. The price would be so high that it wouldn't make sense.
> 
> ...


If they charged the correct premium, there wouldn't be the the total loss claims on all of the substandard housing on the coast. They can make money writing wind coverage but the government has to get out of the way with flood and wind subsidies. Sounds heartless but that's the cold hard facts on the issue. If you charge enough there will always be less of it.


----------



## Boat 2 (Sep 22, 2016)

Still waiting to get an answer from Our flood insurance company . Adjuster said our place on the San Bernard River was totaled. Applied to Red Cross for the $400 and they turned me down. I still can't believe it.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

KemoSabe said:


> If they charged the correct premium, there wouldn't be the the total loss claims on all of the substandard housing on the coast. They can make money writing wind coverage but the government has to get out of the way with flood and wind subsidies. Sounds heartless but that's the cold hard facts on the issue. If you charge enough there will always be less of it.


True.

Guess what. We got a client paid today with TWIA


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

KemoSabe said:


> If they charged the correct premium, there wouldn't be the the total loss claims on all of the substandard housing on the coast. They can make money writing wind coverage but the government has to get out of the way with flood and wind subsidies. Sounds heartless but that's the cold hard facts on the issue. If you charge enough there will always be less of it.


What you said is right, as far as it goes. But it sort of comes up short of the problem.

Building to windstorm specs adds 15-20 percent to the cost of a building. I have talked to several developers and investors who have apartments elsewhere, about our need for multi-family housing. They have all said that they can't charge a rent high enough to cover the increased building cost PLUS the cost of windstorm insurance.

Fine... so only people wealthy enough can live at the coast. But who is going to work at McDonald's? Or WalMart? Or Stripes? Who is going to change tires, or change oil, or clean all the rich peoples' houses? Have a look at a windstorm map, and see how far they would have to commute, to live in an area not requiring windstorm coverage.

Like I said, we have a problem on our coasts, and we keep kicking the can down the road. For starters, maybe there should be a mandatory windstorm charge on everyone who stays on the coast for vacation, or launches a boat, or buys bait, or a hundred other things?

See, there's the problem. People living inland can talk about how people on the coast aren't paying a fair rate. But those same people wouldn't be willing to pay what it SHOULD cost to have all the conveniences when they come here for recreation.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

pocjetty said:


> What you said is right, as far as it goes. But it sort of comes up short of the problem.
> 
> Building to windstorm specs adds 15-20 percent to the cost of a building. I have talked to several developers and investors who have apartments elsewhere, about our need for multi-family housing. They have all said that they can't charge a rent high enough to cover the increased building cost PLUS the cost of windstorm insurance.
> 
> ...


There is already a surcharge on coastal activity just not enough to limit that activity. Prices need to increase 50% in order to make up the difference in the actual real costs. Sucks but the only folks who will be able to afford coastal living are the 7 figure crowd. Same can be said about all of the cheap housing around Houston built in a bowl.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

paulss said:


> There is at least one competitor to TWIA. I changed to Maison last year because of a 30% savings on the premium with the same coverage. They are out of the Southeast and were well rated.
> 
> So far, I've only spoken with the outside adjuster (last Tuesday) and have been told it will be 2 weeks before I hear anything from the inside adjuster.
> 
> ...


My house is about about 20 miles from the gulf and 2 miles from Corpus Christi bay.

I went with a private windstorm policy.

And went down 40% from twia.

Fortunately didn't need to make a claim. This go round. Eye wall was about 20 miles away.

Private policies are out there cheaper than state policies....


----------



## Spot Remover (Jul 11, 2013)

We received a claim check last Friday. The house was inspected on Sept 8th so 2 week turnaround on the claim - not too bad. The amount??? Well, it will get us started...

That said, I think this was the first Rodeo for our adjuster as he missed several very significant items, including one of our exterior walls that is bowed out like a banana and obviously pulled away from the ceiling joists. I also have garage doors that are visibly creased in the middle from floor to ceiling that somehow missed the claim.

The adjuster, as well as the internal adjuster both advised that we should file additional claims as we identified more damage. So we are hiring an independent inspector, with a moisture meter (the insurance adjuster did not have a moisture meter) to go through the house, compare his findings to the detail of the paid claim, and document what is missing. I'm told this will cost around $375 and appears to be well worth it.

So far, the discussions with TWIA have been civil and reasonable. I will continue to hope for the best.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Drywall Moisture Meters are about $20.00


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I promised that I would follow up on this thread, but haven't had anything to report. Now I do.

We got a check from TWIA this week for temporary living expenses. Basically, the costs we incurred for lodging, while we were out of our house. Apparently, the basic windstorm policy doesn't include this, but our agent made sure there was a rider on the policy for it. They covered the whole amount.

We also submitted a claim to TWIA for contents, and a supplemental claim for some additional structural issues. Both were handwritten, on forms that they provided. We got a call this week saying that they couldn't read the scanned forms, and we have re-submitted them. I'll let you know how it comes out. But right now, I think we will get additional money on the supplemental claim, and come out pretty close to whole - minus the two deductibles.

One of the big things I have seen is that a lot of people simply refused to jump through the hoops and fill out the paperwork. Some people I know have hired attorneys. I think in the long run, we will come out much better, not paying attorney fees. We had to fill out something like 10 pages of contents forms. We had to look up prices on items, even going to Ebay for some of them. But we aren't going to have to share what we get with attorneys and private adjusters. I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

poc,
Like I said in my post, the process is flawed and largely based on chance. I wish you the best on the outcome.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

We got a check today that didn't cover what we have spent rebuilding. The adjusters had given us a much higher number than what we actually received. Now a guess I need to figure out how to file a supplement.


----------



## Fishin4tails (Oct 24, 2016)

Calmday said:


> We got a check today that didn't cover what we have spent rebuilding. The adjusters had given us a much higher number than what we actually received. Now a guess I need to figure out how to file a supplement.


Good luck. We are still fighting with TWIA over what the say something should cost and what we are being quoted by contractors. TWIA has now started this crud of how do we know that this damage was caused by Harvey. Something hit the main water line going into our house during the hurricane and cracked the line in the brick and below the concrete. Cost us almost $1000 to have fixed. TWIA said the will give us $100 dollars for the repair and then stated that they don't know if it was caused by Harvey. Really, you really think I had a water feature that sprayed 18 feet into the yard and into the wall of the house before Harvey.


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

I guess I am one of the lucky ones. TWIA paid for everything that the adjuster said needed to be repaired minus my deductible. Except for the new roof, I am repairing everything myself with help from friends and the 2coolers that helped with chainsaws to cut the downed oaks in the yard. It will take a little longer to get things back to normal here doing the work myself while working a full time job, but I will have some extra money in my pocket. I hope yall will eventually get the insurance money you deserve to repair your homes.


----------

